# For the Love of Rats (Louisiana)



## MeinTora

I am now officially a foster for For the Love of Rats Rescue. Currently fostering two boys, Mars and Neptune (Tune). Instead of making a mess and posting multiple times, every time there is an adoption event I figure I'll post location, date, time, and some of the animals you will see there. Hope to see some Louisiana ratters! You can find the rescue on Facebook.


----------



## MeinTora

Nov.1 there will be a pet spa day! To learn more please like us on Facebook. We will also be selling the long awaited ratty cook book, Cooking Up Mischief.


----------



## MeinTora

After some awful aggression from Mars it was decided that he may be better off with someone who had lots of expirence with cage/male aggression. I was willing to work with him but my boyfriend was firmly against it, because he wasn't just giving little nips. He ripped open my index finger pretty bad. He and his brother went back to the rescue (I'll miss my Tune, such a sweet boy, but I couldn't separate them)

After talking it through with the owner, we are fostering four girls. Winnie (siamese) Ginny (PEW) Cami and Dani (broken hoodeds?) All are up for adoption! Cami is the sweetest girl and adores attention, she races around when I'm about to open the cage door. Dani is very curious and never stops, not too big on being held. Cam & Dan must go together. Winnie is the youngest but very bosy. She prefers rats to people, or apples, haha. She loves food. Ginny is a big squish but is shy, once out the cage she will sit with you, but is still very jumpy. 


I'm hoping with lots of socialization I can get these girls adopted. I'm confident every girl would make a great pet. Last adoption event was very disheartening...lots of ews and parents telling kids not to touch them. Had one women ask if we sold the mice as feeders! I was flabbergasted. Did she not read the sign?! We are a small animal RESCUE! Hoping this next one (not sure when yet, possibly not until Christmas) I can turn some people around and find some ratties homes. I'll get some pictures up of the new foster girls sometime within the next few days. Things have been hectic with + 4 girls to my 8 personal rats. Thats all for now ♡


----------



## MeinTora

By the way! If you have fundraising suggestions please share, Spa Day has been canceled because of no sign ups


----------



## MeinTora

Our December auction begins 10/5 and we also have an updated list of adoptables. For more information please like us on Facebook :
http://bit.ly/1z9kPcn
The money we make from the auction will go towards our $500.00 (and rising) vet bill. 
Thanks for the read, and have a great day!


----------



## MeinTora

Opps. 12/5...where is my head, haha? In other news all of my foster girls are coming along so well, they are going to make amazing pets to someone ♥ I have been busy busy lately with my eight girls, the four foster ladies, and I have a new girl on the way! Exciting stuff ^^


----------



## MeinTora

Dan & Cam are being adopted! I'm so excited.


----------



## Kalix

What part of Louisiana is your rescue located in? Have been considering getting one or two more females. I have 3 hairless girls that are just shy of 2. Prefer to adopt instead of buy from a shop.


----------



## MeinTora

I was starting to think I was the only Louisianan, haha. We are located in Walker, Louisiana. You can go to our Facebook page to see current adoptables. Or message the owner and she can match a ratty to you, if you are close enough that is.


----------



## Ratpax

Just wanted to chime in and thank you, for what you are doing for rats in need.


----------



## MeinTora

Ratpax said:


> Just wanted to chime in and thank you, for what you are doing for rats in need.


Thanks Ratpax! Means a lot coming from you. The adoption of my two foster ladies, Dani and Cami, has really raised my spirits! I'm going to miss the little buggers but I'm so proud of how far they've come. I will keep everyone updated as far as new fosters go. The rescue traveled all the way to Tennessee to rescue a group of lab rats, I will be fostering two of those ladies 

I was coming to post that our December auction has started, we have lots of amazing donated items from all over, more info here:
https://m.facebook.com/ForTheLoveOfRatsRescue?_rdr


Also, if you are in the area and want to help we are in desperate need of volunteers. I'm about two hours from the rescue and try to make my way up there about once a week, but there is so much to do.

Thanks for the read, and have a great day!


----------



## MeinTora

http://i.imgur.com/MYYi4f1.jpg
The stocking I made for Cam and Dan, will be going with them to their new home!
http://i.imgur.com/lzUKgqy.jpg
Their hats


----------



## elliot

What a great thing you're doing fostering these ratties! I'm coming home for summer from our mission trip and definitely considering adopting. My home is 8+ hours away from where the rescue you're fostering for but it's actually the closest one I've found, so I may consider adopting later on! I'd love to help foster but I live in the middle of nowhere and am far too busy.  Oh oh, and as for fundraisers, could you consider making and selling hammocks, toys, and treats for rodents / dogs/ birds/ etc? I'd also consider a bake sale! I hate that the adoption event mentioned a while ago was so disheartening. Maybe next time, being one of your sweeter, most "cute" own rats and let onlookers see how wonderful they truly are! You could even dress them up in a cutesy costume and show them some tricks!


----------



## MeinTora

We have made trips as far as TN so we could even arrange to meet you half way  Some volunteers do bring their rats to events, but I don't like to. It makes me nervous to have them sharing air space with so many other ratties. We did pretty well this auction  I make a lot of hand tied hammocks for sale and we have a ratty Cookbook (Cooking Up Mischief) coming out soon! I will definitely look at some simple handmade toys to sell, that would be great! As for distance, I totally understand. I live about two hours away and it is hard to make it out there weekly!


----------



## Kalix

I'm actually in Mississippi so it makes it a little harder to get over that way. Only an hour and a half, at least. 

My first rat actually came from Baton rouge. I was attending a repticon with a friend(I only have geckos, no snakes), and she was a potential feeder. I fell in love and took her home. 

It's great that you help so many even though you have to travel so far. You guys seem awesome. Maybe if you guys have an event coming up in the near future, let me know and I can request work off. I never get weekends off otherwise, and most events seem to be Saturdays.


----------



## MeinTora

We are really in need of fosters, guys. If you live near (I live in Covington and can make an hour/two drive all around tohhelp transport. All supplies (even cages) will be given to you if you need them. It is hard to find homes for rats when the rescue doesn't have enough man power to make sure everyone has constant proper socialization. It is amazing how a little TLC can change an animal, and bring out the best part of their personality! 

As I said before, Cami and Dani have found homes! Renamed Mikki and Mini, they have an awesome new home. You have no idea how excited I get that she is constantly asking questions and wanting to know all their favorite things. That is the awesome thing about adopting an animal that has been fostered, you can get a lot more personal info about your new pet. 

In other news I have taken on two new girls, Diamond (Dia) and Cleo. Diamond is a sweet silly girl, she gets along well with others and is down right adorable. She is a capped chocolate mink w/ a little head spot. Cleo is a gorgeous chocolate hooded girl. She is a serious work in progress, but I'm confident she'll be able to find a forever home...I have a soft spot for rattles with "different" personalities. Let's hope others do to, haha. 

As for Winner and Ginnie, we are still looking for homes for these two beautiful ladies. Ginnie (PEW) is perfect for someone looking for a laid back cuddle bug. We have made a lot of progress with the once skittish Winnie (siamese) she is so playful and curious, and doesn't mind bein held a bit anymore a small long as she can explore shoulders! 

Sorry for the huge update butttt it has been a while since I have been able to get on (currently moving and it's crazy) As always have a great day and thanks for the read.


----------



## MeinTora

Kalix said:


> I'm actually in Mississippi so it makes it a little harder to get over that way. Only an hour and a half, at least.
> 
> My first rat actually came from Baton rouge. I was attending a repticon with a friend(I only have geckos, no snakes), and she was a potential feeder. I fell in love and took her home.
> 
> It's great that you help so many even though you have to travel so far. You guys seem awesome. Maybe if you guys have an event coming up in the near future, let me know and I can request work off. I never get weekends off otherwise, and most events seem to be Saturdays.


Sorry for the ridiculously late reply :/ that is an awesome story! We only have a few events a year so I will definitely let you know when our next will be. I understand the long drive, haha. But that would be 
awesome if you could make it out.


----------



## SaraLovesRats

Do you know of any rescues in the DFW area in Texas Or does the rescue your at ever travel


----------



## CuteRat2

I'm about a hour and fifteen minutes away. Didn't know there were any rescues near me, hope to get involved and rescue in the future!!!


----------



## CuteRat2

Would they let you foster if you're this far away???


----------

